# Pregnant cat on gumtree



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it ok to post about this?

I saw this ad on Gumtree:
2 beautiful cats needing to be re homed | Penicuik, Midlothian | Gumtree

Sad situation, and I'd love to be able to help, especially since one of the cats is pregnant. However, I don't think my two cats would be very welcoming and I imagine a pregnant cat needs to be somewhere that's not too stressful... And my only knowledge of the birthing process is confined to humans... But I feel so sad for this poor pregnant cat that I'm close to considering kicking my daughter out of her room and setting up a kittening environment hmy:

The ad is four days old so maybe rehoming has already happened. But maybe not... Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Too far away for me to help, otherwise I would have.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, I thought it would probably be too far away for most of the cat rescuers here, and I suppose that's part of the reason I particularly want to help... it's not all that far from me.

My half-formulated plan is something like this:
Contact the person through Gumtree and ask if the pregnant cat has been rehomed yet.
If not, bring the cat to my place at least until the kittens will be old enough to leave.
Move my daughter into her sister's room for a few weeks (I don't think they'll mind sharing if there are going to be kittens).
Move the cat into my daughter's room, where I can keep her separated from my two cats.
Set up the room for kittening, taking advice from all the knowledgeable people here 
There's a vet about 5 mins away where I can take the mother when she arrives or whenever necessary, and an out-of-hours vet about 15 mins away if it comes to that (let's hope not!).
I'd need to take advice about introducing this cat to the two resident cats...
I'd keep the kittens with their mum for 13 weeks and have them vaccinated and find homes for them. I know three people who have been thinking about getting kittens, so maybe this would help them to make up their minds.
I'd get the mother cat spayed as soon after the birth as the vet will do it, and look for a home for her once the kittens are old enough (I'm pretty sure my landlady would take exception to my adding a third cat to the household, but would be ok with this temporary arrangement).

Does that sound like crazy talk? Especially as I have no experience of kittening and I have two resident cats?
And of course, the cat may have been rehomed already...
Seriously, please tell me if you think this sounds like a really bad idea.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think if you are prepared to do this (emotionally and financially) and know exactly what to expect then it's a wonderful thing to do!
I'm sure you will get plenty of online assistance from the knowledgeable guys on here.
Enquire to see if she is still available and take it from there? Good luck xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You will get lots of advise from me and I am willing to give you my number or call you any time day or night if you got worried during labour.

Depending on how old your daughter is, I always have cats birth in my bedroom but I set up a cage, box and litter tray, I find it is easier to confine to a cage otherwise the mum keeps moving kittens around.

Anyway, can go through all this later with you, see if you get her then take it from there.

Cat births are easier than you think and introducing to existing cats later can be done, just takes time.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks very much for all the helpful advice! I sent a message this morning so I'll let you know if I hear back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you manage to get her, ask the owners how far pregnant she is, then we can work out the due date.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a wonderful thing you are offering to do. I really hope she takes you up on it. Good luck!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

What a nice thing to do, I would not have the time unfortunately but keep us posted


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you had a reply yet?


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

No, I haven't had a reply yet. Maybe they're out at work and will reply this evening. I'll definitely post an update here as soon as I hear anything! (And if I haven't heard anything by this evening I'll send them a follow-up email.)


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I sent a second message and she got back to me: the pregnant cat has been rehomed, so with any luck she's in a good place. Not sure whether I'm relieved or disappointed - the process of thinking about it made it seem quite possible! However, there may be other cats that I can help in the future...

Thanks to everyone for all your support!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah that's a shame. Fingers crossed she is somewhere safe. And next time a needy cat pops up you will be fully prepared and can jump in! Bless you for thinking about it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope she has gone to a lovely new home.
There will be many more you can help.


----------

